# Questions For a Local



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

If you were fishing the Murrells Inlet main channel area near Marlin Quay Marina, which Murrells Inlet tide chart would you choose ? Oaks Creek, upper end............Oaks Creek .5 from entrance........Allston Creek.........

And, if you fish the Murrells Inlet jetty, I am assuming the GC Pier tide chart would work for that ?


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

I ways used the SMITH'S Dock Murrells Inlet tide chart for the whole inlet. works for me. As far as the jetty goes I used the same. I haven't fished the jetties for a long time because of the walk. There are a lot of others that fish the jetties and may have a better chart than I use.

Good luck and keep those hooks wet.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks. Took a lot of research and google maps but learned out that the Divine's Dock chart is just a couple hundred yards from Marlin Quay.


----------

